# oem sub amp question



## 04nichegoat (Jun 28, 2007)

after installing a new head unit, will i have to unplug my factory sub amp or will it continue to work with the new head unit.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

it works i have a alpine 9855 sl;ide touch and it works with that as does my stering wheel controls after i got the pac stering wheel interface,


----------



## 04nichegoat (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks, i just bought the alpine 9855 also.


----------

